

Municipalities Abandon S&P After Ratings Downgrade - jmjerlecki
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903639404576514423100697838.html?mod=e2tw

======
uvdiv
So in essence they are retaliating for having their credit score lowered. What
kind of system is this, where the rating agency financially benefits from
giving municipalities safe ratings? Is this legal (on the part of the munis)?

